# Mens suits



## ney001 (15 Sep 2009)

Looking for recommendation for a shop in Dublin or Meath for good quality modern suit.  Not as pricey as Mr Copeland but something that will last! 

Cheers


----------



## NorfBank (15 Sep 2009)

TM Lewin - South Anne St.


----------



## Darthvadar (15 Sep 2009)

Marks and Spencers do really nice, good quality menswear....

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Sep 2009)

Darthvadar said:


> Marks and Spencers do really nice, good quality menswear....
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Would agree.  Buy two pairs of trousers for longer lasting.


----------



## iggy (15 Sep 2009)

If you can make the trip to Kildare, Moss Bros. in the Kildare Retail Park cannot be passed in my opinion.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (16 Sep 2009)

m&s is your only man.


----------



## ney001 (16 Sep 2009)

Should have specified  -it's actually for a wedding i.e groom, low key affair but would like nice quality suit, waistcoat etc  - suit will probably never see the light of day again with the exception of weddings and funerals


----------



## mercman (16 Sep 2009)

ney001 said:


> suit will probably never see the light of day again with the exception of weddings and funerals



Or a Divorce !!

Try Frewen & Aylward in Dunlaoghaire


----------



## ney001 (16 Sep 2009)

mercman said:


> Or a Divorce !!



Oh no, if we divorce I intend to take the suit off his back!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (16 Sep 2009)

would still have a look in m&s.


----------



## MaryBe (16 Sep 2009)

My husband got a beautiful suit in TK Max for 2 or 300 Euro.


----------



## extremeblog (25 Sep 2009)

NorfBank said:


> TM Lewin - South Anne St.




Well. Nowadays there are numerous places you can get suits. Marks and Spencers are good as you have wanted a shop in Dublin. Next time check also at The Perfect Pear. Note this is not in Dublin and they offer quality suits at affordable prices. Thanks


----------



## Sherman (25 Sep 2009)

If it's only going to be worn very infrequently then I wouldn't spend too much on it. Most important will be the look and cut, as you won't need to rely on the quality of the material or workmanship as much as if it was going to be worn weekly. Max €300-€400 would do you perfectly. For that money, imho the best cut and quality mix is as others have said, M&S.


----------



## Sherman (25 Sep 2009)

extremeblog said:


> Well. Nowadays there are numerous places you can get suits. Marks and Spencers are good as you have wanted a shop in Dublin. Next time check also at The Perfect Pear. Note this is not in Dublin and they offer quality suits at affordable prices. Thanks


 
Any connection?


----------

